# Wasp Nano RTA



## CTRiaan

Has anybody seen this?

http://www.oumiervape.com/http-oumiervapecom-wasp-nano-rta-p00046p1html-p00046p1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

This should be amazing, with the Wasp's whistle and that bottom airflow, you will carry a musical fountain with you.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This should be amazing, with the Wasp's whistle and that bottom airflow, you will carry a musical fountain with you.


I got the RDA a while ago and couldn't understand why everyone liked it so much.

I used a normal round wire coil and had lots of spitback, whistle and muted flavour.

Last week I put a fused clapton in it with lots of cotton - No more spitback or whistling and great flavour!

I'm considering getting another one and selling my other single coil RDAs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

CTRiaan said:


> I got the RDA a while ago and couldn't understand why everyone liked it so much.
> 
> I used a normal round wire coil and had lots of spitback, whistle and muted flavour.
> 
> Last week I put a fused clapton in it with lots of cotton - No more spitback or whistling and great flavour!
> 
> I'm considering getting another one and selling my other single coil RDAs.


 Dont get me wrong, I love my wasp, but even if you get the whistling sorted, it still makes a noise

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I still have my WASP RDA in daily use.

It's proof that flavour and a great product doesn't need to cost R1m. I hope this is as revolutionary as the RDA was.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Two RDA's in my collection and in daily use.

Waiting for my RDTA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> Two RDA's in my collection and in daily use.
> 
> Waiting for my RDTA


If only I could find that elusive clear glass one, then I'll also have 2 in daily use


----------



## BATMAN

I love both my wasp nano Rda's.

Currently running a quad framed alien in one and a normal tri core fused Clapton In the other. 

No whistle or spit back and the flavour is AMAZING.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BATMAN

baksteen8168 said:


> If only I could find that elusive clear glass one, then I'll also have 2 in daily use


Bought a second hand wasp nano from someone sometime back and it has the clear cap. 

If I manage to get in touch with the guy I will definitely ask him where he got it from bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

It looks cool but at only 2ml I don't understand why you would want that above the RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj

When I get new juice or to test my diy juice.I use the wasp for this.don't think I have really gotten much better bang for buck from any other rda/rta.love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

BATMAN said:


> Bought a second hand wasp nano from someone sometime back and it has the clear cap.
> 
> If I manage to get in touch with the guy I will definitely ask him where he got it from bro


Thanks @BATMAN . That would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @BATMAN . That would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


They were available from 3FVape, currently out of stock. I’m hoping the come back into stock.
http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...earch_query=Wasp+rdta&results=14#.XD-EpRqxWf0
Haven’t seen them anywhere in SA though, but I can’t visit every website.

Would seem that Fasttech has them in stock, but courier kills the deal an slowboat is a bit long. Anyone interested in a group buy, maybe it can be done .
https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10021459/9650419-authentic-oumier-wasp-nano-rdta-rebuildable

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Room Fogger said:


> They were available from 3FVape, currently out of stock. I’m hoping the come back into stock.
> http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...earch_query=Wasp+rdta&results=14#.XD-EpRqxWf0
> Haven’t seen them anywhere in SA though, but I can’t visit every website.
> 
> Would seem that Fasttech has them in stock, but courier kills the deal an slowboat is a bit long. Anyone interested in a group buy, maybe it can be done .
> https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10021459/9650419-authentic-oumier-wasp-nano-rdta-rebuildable


Thanks @Room Fogger . Might just get one on FastTech when I run my next order there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@Room Fogger - I don't mind waiting for items from FT. They actually ship very quick. It's SAPO that makes us wait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger . Might just get one on FastTech when I run my next order there


Please let me know if you don’t mind someone piggybacking on your order to share costs, I miss my wasp rda, but have fallen in love with the rdta..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Room Fogger said:


> Please let me know if you don’t mind someone piggybacking on your order to share costs, I miss my wasp rda, but have fallen in love with the rdta..


No problem. Hopefully running an order month end, if my kids can stop finding extra mural activities to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

baksteen8168 said:


> No problem. Hopefully running an order month end, if my kids can stop finding extra mural activities to do.


Sounds good for me, I just have to provide food and data to mine, no more extramurals, both students. Makes my life a bit less complicated but only by a small percentage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Room Fogger said:


> Please let me know if you don’t mind someone piggybacking on your order to share costs, I miss my wasp rda, but have fallen in love with the rdta..



If wouldn't mind jumping in on this too - if possible? I now REALLY want this RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Please keep me in mind before ordering I want the RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

i believe @Lucky01 has them for R300 in CT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

lesvaches said:


> i believe @Lucky01 has them for R300 in CT.


Which vape shop would that be, most of us Gautengers don’t know all the shops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Room Fogger said:


> Which vape shop would that be, most of us Gautengers don’t know all the shops!


i don't think he has a shop, as far as i know he sells by word of mouth. bought my topside from him, excellent service. if i recall @KZOR got the topside from him too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> Which vape shop would that be, most of us Gautengers don’t know all the shops!


I've picked up some gear from him last year. Great fast service

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I see Vapeclub has the rdta on special for R190

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Which vape shop would that be, most of us Gautengers don’t know all the shops!



Search for him on gumtree. You should find him.

Edit: here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Search for him on gumtree. You should find him.
> 
> Edit: here you go



loyal to the coil - I like that !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Got mine today.







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Looks really good. Are the rdta bf also? And does the clear cap fit on normal wasp?


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Looks really good. Are the rdta bf also? And does the clear cap fit on normal wasp?


 No BF.

Cap fits the rda









Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

And does Lucky have a website or just phone him and ask what he has? I dont see wasp on his gumtree adds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Nope he doesn't.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> And does Lucky have a website or just phone him and ask what he has? I dont see wasp on his gumtree adds


He also updates his Whatsapp status with new arrivals, etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Is it just me that suspects the flavour might be a little reduced on the RTA compared to the RDA. I always thought the RDA had such amazing flavour because you're just about sticking the coil directly in your mouth. Now there's a bit of travel up the chimney on the RTA that might reduce that. Only one way to find out ... $$ time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SinnerG said:


> Is it just me that suspects the flavour might be a little reduced on the RTA compared to the RDA. I always thought the RDA had such amazing flavour because you're just about sticking the coil directly in your mouth. Now there's a bit of travel up the chimney on the RTA that might reduce that. Only one way to find out ... $$ time.



Look like the deck is still the same, just a tank under, so should be the same


----------



## Room Fogger

Found one, so now just to wait for a group buy for the rest of the stuff I need.



Can’t wait to build and try this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan

Jai Haze(I know...) just gave the RTA a 9/10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

CTRiaan said:


> Jai Haze(I know...) just gave the RTA a 9/10.


Luckily I have the RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Major supposed on the rating Jai gave the tank.

Will have to get one.

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

I have the ultem and gold RDA wasp nano, what a great flavour maker, I squonk so I didn't get the RDTA





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Anyone know if any local vendors are getting stock of these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Anyone know if any local vendors are getting stock of these?


https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rta-2-0ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruwaid said:


> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rta-2-0ml



Not in stock. It's a pre order.


----------



## stoepatjie

So if I can ask, who is the guy that bought all 10 from Lucky? If you still have any left, can I buy one from you?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

Wow! Two thumbs up from Todd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bubble glass for the RTA

Skullvape Replacement Glass Tank for IJOY Captain Elite $ 1.69

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Finally got around to watching the Jai Haze video and what I like the most about this rta so far is that it got him to shut up and actually talk about the rta and not waffle on and on about whatever k@k tangent he normally goes off on. 

I really like the look and setup of this rta. This could be the one to get me back into tanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Love watching Todd - i like it when he has that smile on his face and he likes something. 
Thanks for posting it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Found one, so now just to wait for a group buy for the rest of the stuff I need.
> View attachment 156659
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to build and try this weekend.


What was your verdict on this bud?

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> What was your verdict on this bud?
> 
> @Room Fogger


Thats the rdta not rta


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thats the rdta not rta


I know. I just like the look of the Rdta and was wondering if it performs well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> I know. I just like the look of the Rdta and was wondering if it performs well.


Should be same as normal wasp rda, ask @JurgensSt think he has a few.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Excellent, the tank is small so it mostly gets used over weekends when I can afford to refill at my leisure, but flavour is OUTSTANDING! This is going to be around for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent, the tank is small so it mostly gets used over weekends when I can afford to refill at my leisure, but flavour is OUTSTANDING! This is going to be around for quite some time.


Outstanding flavour is what we’re after isn’t it. 

I’m so keen for this rta to launch!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> Outstanding flavour is what we’re after isn’t it.
> 
> I’m so keen for this rta to launch!!


https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rta
Think they have it in stock since Thursday.
They around the corner from me and I was tempted, but not a rta fan, but when I saw its only 2ml, decided against it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Should be same as normal wasp rda, ask @JurgensSt think he has a few.


All sold

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Try vapead.co.za the gentlemen by the name of Fanie Kotze is very helpful I know my brother purchased the wasp nano and rates it much better than his gear rta I’m yet to try it as I have the wasp nano rda

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Paul33 said:


> I know. I just like the look of the Rdta and was wondering if it performs well.


My wife and myself each have one. The flavour is outstanding and it is incredibly easy to wick. If you wick it correctly refilling is also easy. 

We have the "rainbow" resin versions and both the top caps have cracked. They were never dropped or manhandled. I believe the resin top cap is not the best design as the marbling effect in my opinion causes it to have weak points.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wasp RTA arrived today and I washed and dried it with speed... it was a very simple build and I popped in a Ni80 Nano Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts as normal! I absolutely HATE the fact it has a proprietary drip tip and that's a real fail for me and a 2ml juice capacity makes it a fail for out and about for me anyway... however, the drip tip is comfortable and the tank looks pretty good... so how is the flavour? It's excellent!

Good airflow, easy build and wicking, looks good and has brilliant flavour... this is going to sell!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Wasp RTA arrived today and I washed and dried it with speed... it was a very simple build and I popped in a Ni80 Nano Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts as normal! I absolutely HATE the fact it has a proprietary drip tip and that's a real fail for me and a 2ml juice capacity makes it a fail for out and about for me anyway... however, the drip tip is comfortable and the tank looks pretty good... so how is the flavour? It's excellent!
> 
> Good airflow, easy build and wicking, looks good and has brilliant flavour... this is going to sell!
> View attachment 161058
> View attachment 161059
> View attachment 161061
> View attachment 161062
> View attachment 161063
> View attachment 161064
> View attachment 161065


Awesome skipper Rob! Flavour compared to the Juggerknot Mini? My dvarw is unmatched and I'm so happy with it I don't bother getting another single coil. My cuz needs a single coil rta though and his finances are not allowing for the dvarw so he was gonna get the JK, should this be considered instead?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been using the Wasp RTA all morning and it's a really nice RTA... I still hate the fact it has a propriety drip tip but the even bigger fail for me is the 2ml juice capacity... I'm on my 3rd refill already (and the top cap/tip comes off easily and isn't a major) and the bonus is even without closing the airflow it doesn't appear to leak on the refill.

Plenty of airflow but it's noisy... but no whistle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Awesome skipper Rob! Flavour compared to the Juggerknot Mini? My dvarw is unmatched and I'm so happy with it I don't bother getting another single coil. My cuz needs a single coil rta though and his finances are not allowing for the dvarw so he was gonna get the JK, should this be considered instead?



Personally, if I had the choice I would take the Juggerknot Mini but that is not to say the flavour isn't great on the Wasp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Thanks for the review Mr. Fisher!

It's great news that's it's easy to build and wick as well as the fact that it has flavour for days - this is the WASP way.

I guess (and some might disagree with me) I'm a little disappointed by the price. A WASP NANO has always been a budget, starter or (If I dare) cheap piece of equipment that outdoes those that are twice the price. An underdog made for the blue collar worker.

At (around) R450, it's just slightly cheaper than those RTAs we know and love. At that price it's got to be not just good for an entry level product, it's got to be good full stop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher does the propriety tip not take a standard 510 drip tip?

I know the RDA/RDTA allows a 510 to fit, obviously it has to be one of those straight up and down drip tips as anything flared wouldn’t look right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

For what it’s worth I’m pissed that this RTA is 23mm and not 22mm. Had such big plans for this until it’s odd diameter ruined everything.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher does the propriety tip not take a standard 510 drip tip?
> 
> I know the RDA/RDTA allows a 510 to fit, obviously it has to be one of those straight up and down drip tips as anything flared wouldn’t look right.



Nope it doesn't... major BUMMER!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it doesn't... major BUMMER!



Well there is another fail to add to the list.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Sir vape has it for sale 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geldart39

Just to add a comparison...has anyone tried the gear rta and wasp rta? I have the gear rta and thinking about adding the wasp rta to the collection. In terms of flavour, is the wasp rta better or on par with the gear rta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Wasp RTA arrived today and I washed and dried it with speed... it was a very simple build and I popped in a Ni80 Nano Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts as normal! I absolutely HATE the fact it has a proprietary drip tip and that's a real fail for me and a 2ml juice capacity makes it a fail for out and about for me anyway... however, the drip tip is comfortable and the tank looks pretty good... so how is the flavour? It's excellent!
> 
> Good airflow, easy build and wicking, looks good and has brilliant flavour... this is going to sell!
> View attachment 161058
> View attachment 161059
> View attachment 161061
> View attachment 161062
> View attachment 161063
> View attachment 161064
> View attachment 161065


Looks like the exact same deck as the RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Uncle Rob, if you intend on selling the Wasp, please keep me in mind


----------



## Rob Fisher

Geldart39 said:


> Just to add a comparison...has anyone tried the gear rta and wasp rta? I have the gear rta and thinking about adding the wasp rta to the collection. In terms of flavour, is the wasp rta better or on par with the gear rta?



Very similar @Geldart39 and if you are happy with the Gear there is no reason to get the Wasp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Uncle Rob, if you intend on selling the Wasp, please keep me in mind



I have had about 5 dibs for it already @Dela Rey Steyn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39

Rob Fisher said:


> Very similar @Geldart39 and if you are happy with the Gear there is no reason to get the Wasp.


Ok good to hear. Thank you for the response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had about 5 dibs for it already @Dela Rey Steyn.


No stress, I snoozed and lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

So if anyone was wondering, yes it does fit on a 22mm mod like the pico and the swag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikeneko

This RTA looks neat. It seems like a nice rta to use on a stealthy setup.


----------



## CaliGuy

Dooky said:


> So if anyone was wondering, yes it does fit on a 22mm mod like the pico and the swag



I saw your post with this Nano RTA on a Swag. I would not say it fits a Pico without actually doing a test fit. Pico and Swag are not the exact same size, swag is slightly bigger.

I tried to get a Merlin Mini onto a Pico, it’s a 23mm RTA and the AF Ring got hung up on the Pico battery cap. So guess it was slightly wider than 23mm. 

Trying to save myself from going to a store with one of my Pico’s to do a test fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

CaliGuy said:


> I saw your post with this Nano RTA on a Swag. I would it say it fits a Pico just yet without actually doing a test fit. Pico and Swag are not the exact same size, swag is slightly bigger.
> 
> I tried to get a Merlin Mini onto a Pico, it’s a 23mm RTA and the AF Ring got hung up on the Pico battery cap. So guess it was slightly wider than 23mm. I’ll hve to go instore with one of nun Pico’s to do a test fit.



I have a pico too and it fits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Dooky said:


> I have a pico too and it fits.



Would you mind sharing a photo with this setup. I don’t want to order this RTA if it doesn’t fit the Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

I found some images showing it fits the Pico

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

3ml bubble glass
https://www.3fvape.com/misc/36905-a...ch_query=wasp+nano+rta&results=8#.XKDd0oqZ2Uk


----------



## JurgensSt

Anyone experienced leaking issues with the tank?



Sent from small screen


----------



## Rob Fisher

JurgensSt said:


> Anyone experienced leaking issues with the tank?



None in the day or so that I had the tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CTRiaan said:


> 3ml bubble glass
> https://www.3fvape.com/misc/36905-a...ch_query=wasp+nano+rta&results=8#.XKDd0oqZ2Uk



And Oumier felt it was a good idea to not include the Bubble Glass. What bunch of LOSERS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

JurgensSt said:


> Anyone experienced leaking issues with the tank?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Used it for about 3 days non stop without a single sign of a leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

